# Themenchatabende im April



## Annett (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Planung für die Themenchatabende im April steht bereits zu großen Teilen.
Ausnahmsweise wird es im April sogar drei Themenchatabende geben. 

Am Sonntag den *14.4.* wird Werner Wallner (Nymphaion) von www.nymphaion.de eine Art *"Pflanzensprechstunde"* im Chat abhalten. Ihr könnt ihm die Fragen über Eure Pflanzen stellen, die Ihr schon immer mal an einen Pflanzenexperten los werden wolltet. Er wird sie Euch nach besten Wissen und Gewissen beantworten!

Am Sonntag den *21.4.* wird Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) Euch im Chat alle Fragen rund um das Thema *"Moorbeet"* beantworten. Egal ob es um die Anlage solch eines Beetes, die Auswahl oder die Pflege der dafür geeigneten Pflanzen geht. 

Am Sonntag den *28.4.* wird nochmals Werner den TCA fachlich unterstützen. Das Thema steht noch nicht ganz fest. Entweder es gibt, bei entsprechend großer Resonanz, noch einmal eine "Pflanzensprechstunde" oder Ihr schlagt uns ein paar Themen (möglichst welche, die mit Pflanzen zu tun haben) vor!? 

Ob es im Mai weitere Themenchatabende geben wird, werden wir auf uns zukommen lassen müssen. Erfahrungsgemäß zieht es uns Teichbesitzer dann vermehrt an unsere Teiche und weniger in den Chat. Sofern dann kein Schnee mehr liegt. 
Nichts desto trotz könnt Ihr uns gern weitere Vorschläge zu möglichen Themen unterbreiten.
Der Herbst kommt ganz sicher auch 2013.

Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Teilnahme an den TCAen!


----------



## Joachim (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo,

ich möchte noch einmal an die "*Pflanzensprechstunde*" im Hobby-Gartenteich Chat, *am Sonntag den **14. April mit Werner Wallner* (Nymphaion) von www.nymphaion.de erinnern.  

Ihr könnt ihm die Fragen über Eure Pflanzen stellen, die Ihr schon immer mal an einen Pflanzenexperten los werden wolltet. Er wird sie Euch nach besten Wissen und Gewissen beantworten!


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Das könnte interessant werden am Sonntag - ich versuche als mehrjähriger Moorbeetbesitzer auch anwesend zu sein. Das mit dem anmelden und so wird schon klappen...


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

*schubs*

Heute Abend um 20 Uhr ist es wieder so weit.

Alle User mit einem Moorbeet oder Interesse an einem solchen sind herzlich eingeladen sich beim Themenchatabend darüber auszutauschen!


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo Chatnasen,

wie sieht es denn aus mit kommenden Sonntag 20 Uhr?
Besteht überhaupt noch Interesse an dem Abend mit Werner? Welches Thema hättet ihr gern besprochen?
Wenn sich niemand zuckt, lassen wir es sonst kurzerhand ausfallen... 


Der letzte Abend zum Moorbeet schien ganz gut besucht zu sein. Ich war leider nicht bis zum Ende dabei.
Wie hat es Euch denn gefallen? Etwas Feedback wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo zusammen.

Da sich anscheinend niemand zu dem Thema äußern möchte, lassen wir kurzerhand den letzten Themenchatabend vor der sowieso anstehenden TCA-Sommerpause ausfallen und ermöglichen damit Werner einen chatfreien Abend, damit er sich in der beginnenden Versandsaison anderen wichtigen Aufgaben widmen kann.

*Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Unterstützer und Teilnehmer der vergangenen Themenchatabende! Es waren sehr kurzweilige Abende mit Euch allen. *

Wenn Interesse an normalen Chatabenden (ohne feste Themen) besteht, dann könnt Ihr Euch gern hier übers Schwarze Brett oder anderweitig dazu verabreden. Der Chat ist nach wie vor offen. 
Sofern ich Zeit habe, bin ich gern mit dabei!


----------



## Mohri (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo,

habe leider heute erst gesehen, dass der Chatabend ausfällt. Schade. Hatte sich bei mir schon immer als fester Termin "eingebrannt". 

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir uns 1x im Monat ganz zwanglos zum Chatten bzw. zum Erfahrungsaustausch treffen? 

Ich würde mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Mohri


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*



Annett schrieb:


> Der letzte Abend zum Moorbeet schien ganz gut besucht zu sein. Ich war leider nicht bis zum Ende dabei.
> Wie hat es Euch denn gefallen? Etwas Feedback wäre nicht schlecht.



Ich war an dem Tag bei der Feuerwehr und leider nur relativ spät so ab 22 Uhr rum online. Selbst so spät waren noch einige Leute online und wir hatten eine gute Diskussion.


Kann man den Chatverlauf eigendlich irgendwo nachlesen? Ist der als Text irgendwo gespeichert?


Aufgrund der regen Teilnahme wundert es mich wirklich warum hier so wenige User ein Moorbeet haben bzw. warum hier so wenig von Moorbeeten berichtet wird. Wenn meines in ca. 2 Wochen wieder voll im wachsen ist muss ich ein paar Fotos online stellen um hier bei einigen die Lust an einem Moorbeet zu steigern.


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Servus Jürgen (Pyro)

Mach doch einen eigenen Thread hier dafür auf ...

Interessenten können sich hier dann austauschen 

Bin schon auf deine Bilder der Pflanzen gespannt ...


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Annett,
der Chatabend Moorbeet ist aus meiner Sicht sehr positiv verlaufen.

Das mag wohl auch daran liegen, dass wir mit Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) einen echten Spezialisten als Moderator hatten, der auf jede Frage gleich eine sehr fundierte Antwort parat hatte.

Am Ende kam es zu sehr detailierten Antworten zu der künstlichen Kreuzung. 

Für Frank war es der erste Chat und er hat es schon so toll gemacht, dass ich mich auf die nächsten Abende mit ihm sehr freue.


----------

